# Bond beam area



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Any one on line that can help me with the area of an 8" bond beam. 

Doing a bid and I cant find the formula for calculating the amount of concrete I need to fill the bond beam. 

I must not be wording it right cause all I get from google is a hundred different ways to make a bond beam block.

I have several calculators on line for estimating grout, but they do not include bond beam calculations.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

8" bond beam, lets see.. .cant you figure it like youre pouring a slab?

you know its 15 5/8" long, and I would guess maybe 6.5" height and maybe 5.5" width of the cavity. I couldnt find anything either so Im just guessing here. And I dont remember exactly what the cavity dimensions are.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you filling a bond beam block or trying to make and form one using concrete?

For block filling, use 50% of the gross volume (or area) for your general calculations.

This will be close, but waste and slop and difference between different manufacturers units could be up to another 20%.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I just called the guys that made the block. They gave me the exact cu.ft. per block.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Not all bond beams are the same, especially in different areas. A big factor will be the slop and waste, especially for a smaller job.

Amount to fill the block can depend on whether it is just a solid bottom bond beam or a pour through type common in partially and fully reinforced construction.

For an 8" walls, the bond beam if it is a solid bottom, will probably have just a bottom and two face shells. If it has a center web (longitudinal) the bottom may be thinner.


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

It's been a while since my last block job, but I think I generally figured about 100 x 8" bond beam per yard of pump mix blockfill.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Although I haven't pumped in years, the number that always stayed with me was 100 as well. So if you're mixing by hand, that's 15-20 block per bag...


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

For a regular, solid bottom (U Block) BB, I figure 50% as Dick stated.

If they're knock-out BB's, I figure more along the lines of Ivany block, which are 2/3's the volume.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help. 100 block per yard is close enough for me at this point. 

I didn't know that grout pumps were so hard to come by. No one wants to rent them around here cause they don't get cleaned out. Looks like I will be doing a lot of hand filling if I get this block job.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

100 block @ yard is what I figure also. Doing core fill by hand is not that bad with some smaller buckets if you have a way to get it on the scaffold. Just be ready to work hard for a little while and be thankful you don't have to mix it by hand.
We poured about 7 yards this spring by hand although it was in about three different pours.:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

If you're doing the bucket method, do yourself a favor and build a plywood funnel that fits tight over the block. Nothing spatters and splashes like some good ol high slump grout.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

There's a picture here. http://www.allanblock.com/abfence/I.../ConstructionDetails/BondBeamDetail.aspx?ta=4


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the Allan Block folks still regret the drawing showing the vertical "stirrups" in their bond beam. They may be needed in a grade beam for a Fence Block wall, but not in a normal wall.

The sliding box does a good job of showing the easy way to get a clean job with a minimum of waste and slop on the walls. For a normal bond beam, the box will be slightly different because an Allan Fence Block does not have a flat top like a normal bond beam. - Good example of better way to fill a bond beam.


----------

